# Sql oder HTML



## FishHeadthereal (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich bin mir nich sicher ob ich im richtigen Forum bin aber ich versuchs hier einfach mal.

Kann mir jemand sagen was für vor und nachteil es bei einem Webshop mit mySql und HTML gibt? 
Und was mich interessiert ab wievielen Artikeln ein HTML Shop anfängt langsam zu werden.

Thx


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Mai 2004)

Was verstehst du unter einem HTML-Shop.
Mit HTML-Mitteln ist es nicht möglich, etwas wie einen Shop zu realisieren.


----------



## FishHeadthereal (24. Mai 2004)

Doch es gibt ja Programme in die man die ganzen Artikel einträgt und daraus werden dann viele HTML Seiter erstellt (für jeden Artikel eine Seite)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Mai 2004)

Solche Krücken möchte man nicht nehmen .... !


----------



## FishHeadthereal (24. Mai 2004)

Okay das is ne eindeutige Meinung 

Aber kannst du mir nochmal genauer sagen warum nicht?
Und wenn möglich noch ne Empfehlung für einen Webshop.

Thx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Mai 2004)

Weil die Möglichkeiten arg begrenzt sind. Ich kann dir wärmstens OSCommerce empfehlen. Das ist ein kostenloses Shopsystem, das auf php/mysql basiert und vermutlich auch einige kommerzielle in die Tasche steckt. Das Problem bei OSCommerce ist, dass man für vernünftiges Anpassen schon PHP-Kenntnisse, bzw. Kenntnisse von OSCommerce selbst, braucht.


----------

